# Looking to Organize Evening Gaming Group in Ventura Co., CA



## Jiveslug (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all.  

I am getting back into gaming after a few year on hiatus.  I have had kids, and they are unbelievably efficient time/energy vampires.  Anyway, due to the fact that I have munchkins, my schedule is a bit wonky for most gamers.  Thus, I am looking to start a group of players and GMs that can game in the evenings.  I am looking to play once every-other week.  Exact time and day TBD, but I am looking for 7pm - Midnight-ish.  Sundays are out, but the other days should be good.  

Any interest?  We could play just about anything.  I am kind of on a horror/zombie or post-apocalypse kick, but am up for whatever.  Let me know!

JS


----------

